# Name tag



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This just came to my mind. Is it safe to have my dog's name on his name tag? I mean, in case he gets stolen or lost, I don't want strangers making friends with him if they know his name.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Put something like "Needs Meds" or "diabetic" or "special needs" on the tag and people will be less interested in keeping your dog.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So I should leave out his name?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

How does this sound:

IF I'M LOST CALL
000-000-000 OR
000-000-000
I'M DIABETIC AND 
NEED MEDICATION
REWARD 4 RETURN


or should I leave out the reward 4 return?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I've always had my dog's names on their tags, and my names on my cat's tags. I also have NEEDS MEDS on any of the "friendly" pets....but hey Ive only had 2 of those in 20 years!:Tounge: Other wise I don't see ANYONE being able to "make friends" with my dogs, I like it that way...and I ALWAYS have a "Mommi only" treat AND call word!:wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would put his name on the tag personally. Just put:

Aspen
Phone numbers
Diabetic

The less words you have the better since its easier to read.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have my dogs names on their tags on one side and the info on the other. Not that anyone could get real close to my chows (or want to for that matter) but they could with Chelsy and Shade. I really don't think it's that big a deal with the name. By the time they got close enough to read the tag, they are already petting the dog probably. 

I have a extra medical tag on Rocky warning that he has the MDRI gene reaction to drugs. Hopefully this will make people more apt to contact me and return him. Shade is so goofy that they probably WANT to return him to me. :smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

chowder said:


> By the time they got close enough to read the tag, they are already petting the dog probably.


Ding! Exactly. Doesn't matter the name of the dog. "Hi puppy! Come here, boy!" with a steak in hand works whether the person knows your dog's name or not if they were trying to take the dog for themselves. And if he's stolen, they could just change the dog's name anyway. Not hard to do.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the need meds idea. All four of ours are chipped, so I think I would put something like "I'm microchipped and need daily meds" or something. Maybe that would deter anyone from trying to keep them or anything.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if someone finds your dog they don't need his name to
make friends with him. they have your dog. knowing his name could help.
my dog tags has his name and 2 phone numbers. he also has a recovery tag.



malluver1005 said:


> This just came to my mind. Is it safe to have my dog's name on his name tag? I mean, in case he gets stolen or lost, I don't want strangers making friends with him if they know his name.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

this doesn't mean they're going to call you.



naturalfeddogs said:


> I like the need meds idea. All four of ours are chipped, so I think I would put something like "I'm microchipped and need daily meds" or something. Maybe that would deter anyone from trying to keep them or anything.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> this doesn't mean they're going to call you.


True, but its better than nothing at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i lkie the idea of the chips. i don't see where saying the dog needs meds will make
someone call. i think if the person is going to call they're going to
call no matter what's on the tag.



naturalfeddogs said:


> I like the need meds idea. All four of ours are chipped, so I think I would put something like "I'm microchipped and need daily meds" or something. Maybe that would deter anyone from trying to keep them or anything.





naturalfeddogs said:


> True, but its better than nothing at all.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> i lkie the idea of the chips. i don't see where saying the dog needs meds will make
> someone call. i think if the person is going to call they're going to
> call no matter what's on the tag.


My dogs have a microchip embedded, a metal AKC Companion CHIP ID tag with that phone number and the microchip number engraved on it (good for lifetime), their rabies tag, and their name tag with my phone numbers. Plus Rocky has the MDRI metal tag. I figure with three different tags plus a microchip I've about covered all my bases with them. The only thing left I could do would be a tattoo and I haven't seen people have much luck with those.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Chip is microchipped, has a rabies tag, and has a tag I ordered off Etsy. The front says his name, my number, and my name, and on the back it says "if I'm alone, I'm lost". His trainer's dog has the dog's name on the front, and on the back it says "PLEASE CALL XXX-XXX-XXXX WE LOVE HIM", which I thought was cute. I know people will get friendly with Chip whether they know his name or not...that's the bad thing about having personable dogs.

Because I trained Chip with ASL/hand signals vs. verbal commands, they'll have a heck of a time getting him to do anything, though. I think people are more likely to keep a well-trained, well-groomed dog than they are one that they can't handle.


----------

